# Report 6/4/14



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

Me and my girl went last night just because we could. Launched at Galvez ran close to pcola pass. First spot looked like chocolate milk so we cranked up and ran across the IC and found some decent water. Had 3 fish pretty quick and then nothing for an hour except TONS of old beds so we cranked up and ran back towards Galvez to a spot around Ono where we stabbed 3 more. After all was said and done we killed 6 fish ranging from 15-20 inches in about 3 hours. It was great to have water good enough to see in and the weather was super nice too. My girlfriend killed her first flounder ever and it was a head shot like she's been doing it all her life. All in all it was very encouraging to see fish after the weather we have had. I will upload some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

mdmack said:


> Me and my girl went last night just because we could. Launched at Galvez ran close to pcola pass. First spot looked like chocolate milk so we cranked up and ran across the IC and found some decent water. Had 3 fish pretty quick and then nothing for an hour except TONS of old beds so we cranked up and ran back towards Galvez to a spot around Ono where we stabbed 3 more. After all was said and done we killed 6 fish ranging from 15-20 inches in about 3 hours. It was great to have water good enough to see in and the weather was super nice too. My girlfriend killed her first flounder ever and it was a head shot like she's been doing it all her life. All in all it was very encouraging to see fish after the weather we have had. I will upload some pictures tomorrow.


 Where the Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## mdmack (Mar 23, 2011)

Hopefully those work (I've never posted pics from my phone), kinda crappy pics but you can get the idea.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Great report. Thanks! I hope to get out this week but I hear we might be getting rain again tomorrow night. Geez will it ever clear up!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

nice. grandson and i are going tonight. hope the wind drives the skeeters away!


----------

